# Datei umbenennen



## Forest (20. Mrz 2005)

Moinz

Sagt mal habt ihr ne Ahnung wieso dieses Codestück nicht geht:


```
public void renameSourceFile(File f) {
  	try {
  	GregorianCalendar cal = new GregorianCalendar();
  	String file = f.getName();
  	String path = f.getPath();
  	path = path.replaceAll(file,"");
  	int pos = file.lastIndexOf(".");
  	String date_format = Integer.toString(cal.get(Calendar.DAY_OF_MONTH))+"-"+Integer.toString(cal.get(Calendar.MONTH)+1)+"-"+Integer.toString(cal.get(Calendar.YEAR));
  	String new_file = "\""+path+file.substring(0,pos)+date_format+file.substring(pos)+"\"";
  	
  	if(!(f.renameTo(new File(new_file)))) {
  	  System.out.println(new_file+" failed");
  	  
    }
  } catch(Exception e) {
  	  System.out.println(e);
    }
  }
```

Ausgabe:

"C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Forest\Desktop\exporter\QIEXPORT20-3-2005.TXT" failed

Vielen Dank

Forest


----------



## Forest (20. Mrz 2005)

Das kommt davon wenn ein Skript Kiddie versucht mit Java zu programmieren 

Hatte vergessen den FileReader zu schliessen. Somit konnte natürlich das Umbennen auch nicht klappen.

Greetz
Forest


----------

